# Release anxiety



## insideout27 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hinge!!! Take the trigger right out of the shot. Get a hinge, set it long and learn how to shot it right. Even if it's only for practice rounds and you go back to your trigger for score. The hinge will make you feel and perform proper BT and you wll not be able to punch it with the same out come. Try it and let me know how it works out.


----------



## mrb1982 (Feb 16, 2009)

insideout27 said:


> Hinge!!! Take the trigger right out of the shot. Get a hinge, set it long and learn how to shot it right. Even if it's only for practice rounds and you go back to your trigger for score. The hinge will make you feel and perform proper BT and you wll not be able to punch it with the same out come. Try it and let me know how it works out.


I am not a pro, but I very much agree with this statement. I was shooting a thumb trigger release, and it was good, but you can make it go off without shooting properly. You can't do that with a true back tension. If you are making that go off, you will know it. If you are shooting 1/2 your shoots by punching, you will drop a lot more points if you try to force a back tension to go off. They take a lot of work to get good at, but once you get there, they are worth it. Don't get depressed over the peaks and valleys, because eventually it will come. good luck


----------



## flybynight (Oct 4, 2007)

*Ditch the trigger!*

You are already a good shooter. But compotition nerves get the best of all of us at times. Get a hinge, or a tension release like the evo+. You will master them quickly because your already shooting with back tension. No trigger option. Good luck. Keep up the good shooting.


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

Competition nerves...yes we all get them. I tend to deal with them pretty well.
The thing is I have shot a few tourney's this last month (Vegas face) without the problems I faced Saturday.
Maybe it was just the new face being a 5 spot that I was not comfortable with.
Ultimately I want to be shooting a hinge. It's just that early last spring I spent over 3 months with one and wasn't consistent with it, I was more consistent shooting my thumb with tension than shooting a hinge.


----------



## flybynight (Oct 4, 2007)

*BT hinge*

The new ONLY by carter is very adjustable. You can very the speed and angle, to get the perfect fit.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I had to go back to A b.T. hinge myself. I shot very well all summer with a Carter Target 3 and did very well. I started shooting our Indoor 3D leauge this winter and used it well for the 1st couple match's. Then one night I had trouble getting it to go off. Instead of staying with it I helped trip the thumb trigger. Then my brain took over and I did it every shot. Worked all week blank baling and thought I was good to go. Went to 3D leauge and again about 10 shots into the match, BRAIN WENT DEAD again. I am back using B.T. Hinge again and doing well again now. Amazing what your brain does!!!


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*yeah...*

what they said, is "spot" on...no pun intended


----------



## kward598 (Sep 25, 2002)

I think you have a ton of muscle memory with your other style of shooting, I am going to call it commanding the shot. Now all of the sudden you are wanting some new muscles to jump into action and pick up were the others left off. You need time to build a subcon shot with your new style. I also think the mental part is fatiguing to you. You are working so very hard to get this all exactly right, every ounce of thinking is in the release in your hand. 
when things are not happening like clock work, as before, you get the release anxiety you are speaking of. I shoot a hindge, I know plenty other that shoot a trigger. I am not convienced one os better than another, it is the persons ability to execute the shooting styles. I, like you,am a fair shooter and have shot many styles over the years. I picked back tension because the release can not fail, I can misfire it, but it cannot fail like a trigger release. All the blame would then be on me for a missed shot that could cost me big $$$..

my opinion
kward


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

All opinions are appreciated Kward. Yes, I do have a lot of muscle memory. I shot 3D for several years and shot command, and was very good at it. I have only been shooting paper for 14 months and it is very addicting! I recognized that I was stuck at 298-299 20X average shooting a command style. I knew I could shoot better than that and I have improved and am now shooting above that. I have come a long way in a very short time. I live for and love the Vegas face!


----------

